# Ascities or internal laying?



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

Over a period of about 3-6 months my hen Rosie has had a larger belly which has seemed to be getting bigger over time. And she hasn't been laying eggs. She is 2.5 years old and she is a red sex link.

Over the past week Rosie has been lethargic and lost her appetite a few days ago although her thirst is not effected. Again her belly is really full of water or something like a liquid. I've thought it was just internal laying or the egg yolk pertitious thing but now I'm thinking maybe ascities? Could ascities be what's causing this? If so how can I drain her? If this still sounds like internal laying how can I drain her of those fluids?

I gave hher antibiotics 3 days in a row by mouth with a syring and electolytes so days too.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ascites is the result of something, whether it's a tumor or internal laying. The fluid build up is an indication that something is seriously wrong.


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

Is there a way I can drain the ascites fluid?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not without training from a veterinarian. Not only is training needed but specialized instruments are also necessary. 

Even with that, it will come back. Then there's another round of antibiotics and another painful draining. Round and round until she's finally had enough. Is this truly the life you want for her?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Suggestion, look up Trocar. Yes, one of those along with a cannula would be used to drain the fluid from her abdomen.


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

Where could I get those from? I saw some for sale of the web but it would be better if I can get them sooner. Do you know if you can get them at TSC?

It isn't the life I want for her but I want her to live a longer life than just 2.5 years, I want her to be happier.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/9...cc-yellow-fluid-rip-hope-graphic-photos-added

Read this thread and see if it something that you are going to be able to do on an ongoing basis.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So, in other words that bird had to go through hell because they wouldn't let it go in peace? 

Not cancer? How do they know that? Without a microscope and the right slide components there is no way to identify whether it was cancer or not. Yes, a very experienced vet can say it looks like cancer but will not say with certainty until there is confirmation with lab tests.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

chickenhen said:


> It isn't the life I want for her but I want her to live a longer life than just 2.5 years, I want her to be happier.


It's not the life we want for any of them but the question is, quality over quantity? If there is no quality in life, is it really worth not letting go.

I've raised hundreds and have lost a few, every one hurt and most I made the decision to relieve their suffering because they hurt and I knew there was no getting better.


----------



## CharlieEcho (Nov 25, 2012)

*Comfort;*



robin416 said:


> It's not the life we want for any of them but the question is, quality over quantity? If there is no quality in life, is it really worth not letting go.
> 
> I've raised hundreds and have lost a few, every one hurt and most I made the decision to relieve their suffering because they hurt and I knew there was no getting better.


Veterinarians have told me nature has a way of relieving the suffering of our animals. That sometimes we humans can cause more suffering because we will not let them go. That sometimes all the Vet can do is offer medication to relieve what is perceived as pain. If you are around animals or your pet long enough you can often feel or see the suffering. Sometimes the best we can do is just make them comfortable, their own space, water and feed.

Our little hen I'd posted about earlier wasn't doing well. She's old and we know that. We made her comfortable with her own special feed, just the feather fixer, and water. She is doing great for her age. Getting around well and able to stay out of our reach.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Having gone through liver failure with two, cancer with two others, there is a cut off to relieve their suffering.

The yellow dog in the photo was and still is my heart. She had liver failure, the boy sitting next to her also suffers from it. She was 11 when I had to end her suffering. The boy was only six when he was diagnosed, I still have him but have to watch carefully. At some point when their suffering becomes the focus of our lives and theirs has become nothing but pain then we need to step up.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

I've drained a few, but eventually, it always ends the same way. :-( I've also necropsied a few and most have some sort of repro issue. One had what appeared to be cancer as well as yolks floating in the belly. Also had a peachick with it that UC Davis did the necropsy on and his was from a heart defect.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

I've made my beliefs no secret but just to add my two cents. If you can either provide a cure yourself or through veterinary care, and it's an option you can afford financially. By all means help the ones you love. But if things aren't going to get better. Especially if they will get worse, don't allow them to suffer. A person usually can understand and communicate. An animal can't understand why they are in pain. They may act out their discomfort but often they try to disguise their suffering. In the wild, a sick or injured animal is easy prey. Sometimes the most loving thing you can offer is to end it. Not doing so is often just selfish.


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

Rosie actually seems MUCH better. She is now able to walk almost 100% normally. She walks with her tail up and sits with it up too.

She is both hungry and thirsty and her full of liquid abdominal area is now normal sized with some food in it. I think she is getting better!!!


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

chickenhen said:


> Rosie actually seems MUCH better. She is now able to walk almost 100% normally. She walks with her tail up and sits with it up too.
> 
> She is both hungry and thirsty and her full of liquid abdominal area is now normal sized with some food in it. I think she is getting better!!!


That's great news!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

pinkmartin said:


> I've made my beliefs no secret but just to add my two cents. If you can either provide a cure yourself or through veterinary care, and it's an option you can afford financially. By all means help the ones you love. But if things aren't going to get better. Especially if they will get worse, don't allow them to suffer. A person usually can understand and communicate. An animal can't understand why they are in pain. They may act out their discomfort but often they try to disguise their suffering. In the wild, a sick or injured animal is easy prey. Sometimes the most loving thing you can offer is to end it. Not doing so is often just selfish.


Absolutely. I find that their weight is a good sign to watch. I had a EYP and she has a hard belly, enlarged. I've also had one with ascites that I could feel the fluid. I don't know what causes ascities.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Infection is the most common cause of ascites.


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

I think the infection caused the problem in the first place, which caused the ascites... So should I start her on antibiotic again to rid her of the infection?


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

chickenhen said:


> I think the infection caused the problem in the first place, which caused the ascites... So should I start her on antibiotic again to rid her of the infection?


What antibiotic did you have her on?


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

Tetracycline


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

chickenhen said:


> Tetracycline


If she were mine and was showing no symptoms of illness, poop looked 100% normal and she wasn't losing any weight, I would *not* give antibiotics.

Give her a good exam and tell us what her keel bone feels like. Here is a picture:









Ignore the bit about pet birds, this will also work for chickens.


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

Before She became sick she was in score 3 but I just checked her and I'd say she's in 2 1/2 to 3, until her belly area I can feel her keel bone. ~~ I can't feel her feel bone in her belly area.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

chickenhen said:


> Before She became sick she was in score 3 but I just checked her and I'd say she's in 2 1/2 to 3, until her belly area I can feel her keel bone.


Can you post a picture that shows her keel bone?


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

And a picture of her belly?


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

I'll take some pictures of her tomorrow. I can't tonight because my chickens are sleeping.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

chickenhen said:


> I'll take some pictures of her tomorrow. I can't tonight because my chickens are sleeping.


How is she doing?


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

casportpony said:


> How is she doing?


Better, she is still able to walk and is foraging. But when she try's to go to the bathroom nothing happens or just a little.

I'll try to get the pictures of her today.


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

Her crop isn't emptying


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Where you able to get any pictures?


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Can you make a hospital cage for her in a warm room? 80-85 degrees is ideal.


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

I don't think I'll be able to make a hospital cage but I'll try an get a picture tomorrow


----------

